# SB QC gearbox tumblr needed



## rp1950 (Oct 14, 2012)

I am looking for a single tumbler QC gear box tumbler handle for a South Bend 16" 1943 lathe. It has a 1 3/8" bore.
If not the handle then I would be looking for the QC gearbox complete.
Would anyone know of a source?
I appreciate any assistance you might offer.

Thanks,
Rp​


----------



## ScrapMetal (Oct 14, 2012)

You can try checking the "metalworking" .pdf listing at Plaza Machinery 

-Ron


----------



## rp1950 (Oct 14, 2012)

Joe had one listed but when I called him he said it was already gone.


----------



## rp1950 (Oct 17, 2012)

I found a gearbox with tumbler and should have it next week.
This is a couple of photos of where we are with the restoration so far...


----------



## jduncan (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey, that machine is looking nice!


----------



## rp1950 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks John,

We are now working on the apron assembly.
My son got one of the tapered pins out and the half nuts off and cleaned. Attempted to get other pins out but they are stubborn.
The apron is sitting on my kitchen table and I will take it to my friend Butch to see if he can get the pins out. He's been doing this many, many years.
Once they are out we will completely disassemble, clean, replace the wicks, paint and reassemble.

It takes a lot of work to restore an old machine. This is first time. It is enjoyable.

Thanks,
Rp


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey that machine is looking good! I just finished up my apron on a heavy 10, did the same thing, replaced all the wicks. Nice work.


----------

